# Sherry yeast?



## TENNISTOWINE

My recipe calls for sherry yeast. Please tell me what I can use as a substitute or what is similar to a sherry yeast. I am making corn wine (whiskey) Thanks.


----------



## Bartman

Huh. Sherry is unique because of the flor/film that forms on top during secondary fermentation under traditional practices, but that's not how sherry kits are done - much too complicated a process (more common yeast used during primary, flor yeast used in secondary). Sherry kits use EC1118 yeast, which does not form the cap, of course. That said, you are trying to make grain alcohol, so I don't see the connection to sherry at all - sherry yeast maxes out around 16% alcohol, while EC1118 can go to 18% or slightly higher.

Where's the recipe from? Sherry yeast is not commonly called for, except for sherry.


----------



## TENNISTOWINE

Thanks Bartman, The recipe is from Winemaker's recipe handbbook. The recipe for corn wine just says to use honey and 1 pkg wine yeast. The recipe for corn whiskey says to use sugar, white grape conc. oranges, peppercorns, and 1 pkg Sherry yeast. Most of the other ingredients are the same for both. In this book are recipes for 100 wines and they all say to use Wine, Sherry, Port or Champagne yeast. I have 2 crocks going now - 6 gal and 3 gal that I will have to pitch the yeast tonite or in the morning. I could try 2 different yeasts? Any suggestions?


----------



## spunk

#TENNISTOWINE did you ever make the corn wiskey? I have that book it sounds interesting.


----------

